# A New Level - Dvlmn666



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

Time to get back to logging, and tracking my progress. I've slacked off in these ways, but at the same time have started my cutting diet. 

*Goals:*  
Short Term: Attain a 6 pack, or 8% BF whichever comes first.
Medium Term: Around Sept-Dec. be around 210lbs, at 8-10%BF
Long Term: 220lbs, 6-8%bf

*Current Nutrition and Lifting Plans*  

Nutrition: Carb Cycling starting 6th week
Lifting:   HST starting 5th week going for 8 weeks

Will mainly be logging nutrition until after my HST program. Then will possibly do another EDT program for 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

*Carb Cycling - Designed by Twin Peaks (TP)*

MWF: No Carb Days
Th and Su: Low Carb Days
Tu and Sa: High Carb Days

5-6 meals/day.

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want. With a minum of 45g/meal this is first before any carbs on either of the carb days.

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want. 

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I eat about 40-50g of approved carbs.

*Approved Foods*  

*Protein:*  
Chicken
Tuna Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders
Steak

*Carbs:*  
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice
WW Tortilla
Strawberries

*Fats:*  
Heavy Whipping Cream
Regular Mayonaise
Flax Seed Oil
Almonds
Peanut Butter (on carb days only)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

*HST Workout Routine*  

Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
Wide Grip Pulldowns - 2 sets
Bent Over Barbell Rows - 1 set
SLDL - 2 sets
Front Squats - 2 sets
Hack Squats - 1 set
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 2 sets
Dumbbell Side Lateral - 1 set
Bent Over Side Laterals - 1 set
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - 2 sets
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - 2 sets
Leg Press Calf Raises - 2 sets
Barbell Shrugs - 2 sets

Currently just finished the first week of the 10rep range sets. I'm not really liking the program so far, but will give it the full 8 weeks and wait for the results before I make a final decision.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

holy cripes...you do all that in one workout? what do you live in the gym?  

glad to see that you have started a journal...hey how come i can't have tortillas?  just joking.

nice goals...not a doubt in my mind that you will all the goals you set  Hey i think you forgot to post your pics though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

you can't have them because your getting ready for a show. 

so your saying my goals aren't reachable?

pix and stats are gonna be posted on monday. Today was high carb and well feelin rather huge at the moment. lmao


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

hahah well takes me about 1.25-1.5 hrs for this program. And well that's part of what I don't like about it. I liked my EDT where I was done in an hour. Plus I keep ending up having to wait forever to get all the pieces of equipment I need on this one.

Probably gonna do EDT again a week or so after getting done with this HST program.


----------



## J'Bo (May 10, 2003)

i dont know what those stand for DV. EST, HST? i dont use those terms.

I said that i know you can achieve every goal that you set silly...your eating too many tortillas  

my tummy is rather large right now too....oh no low carb day tommorrow...i hate low carb days...like no carb days though...unless there are like 10 in a row...geuss we can now suffer together.....i like the fact that you have a journal now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2003)

Sorry I've been slacking so much on the journals, I enjoy having one to. Don't know why I just slacked. 

EDT = Escillating Density Training 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12368&perpage=30&pagenumber=10 (about half way down)

HST = Hypertophy Specific Training
http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

yeppers low carb tomorrow, I'm learning to dislike these as well. High and no are fine for me so far.

But starting monday all my food is going to be logged here as well. So feel free to bust me when I mess up.


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)

Excellent..............I posted in your other journal, hehe, did you see it...........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

Yep, and it was a very long meeting.  My manager has a tendency to do stupid shit like that. lol

Well I have to go to work for a few hours. I'm hoping to get some reply's to my resume this week. So I can get back to a normal job, PT is fun and I enjoy helping people, but the hours suck, and the gym I work at is full of morons. And I'm not a salesman so hitting numbers every month just doesn't happen and then I get in trouble.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

Oh yeah almost forgot, there will be 2 cheat weekends in the next 2 months. The first is the 17-19th of this month, and then the last weekend of next month.

I'm, going to try to keep them as clean as possible but I know they won't be strict.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> I said that i know you can achieve every goal that you set silly...your eating too many tortillas



Actually to my own suprise I haven't had any in the 4 weeks I've been following this. lmao


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

No tortillas hey....sure  i believe you.

Cheat this coming weekend? what are you Canadian or something? its our long weekend coming up....no cheat for me...other than maybe an hearbal dieuretic and a d. pepsi.


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)

You have alot of good information here, Dvlmn, thanks for posting it all..........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> No tortillas hey....sure  i believe you.
> 
> Cheat this coming weekend? what are you Canadian or something? its our long weekend coming up....no cheat for me...other than maybe an hearbal dieuretic and a d. pepsi.



lmao, nope but the GF and other family is going to be here this weekend. So I'll just make the best choices I can and eat as clean as possible. 

ahhah you and your diet pepsi.  

However because of the cheating on the weekend, going to do 2 no carb days Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2003)

thanks katie, I try.


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> lmao, nope but the GF and other family is going to be here this weekend. So I'll just make the best choices I can and eat as clean as possible.



Girlfriend????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When did this happen?  

Tell us more! 

New Journal? Looking forward to reading/learning from you D!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

how come i am not seeing any journal postings DV? 

do i gotta come over there and beat you?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Girlfriend????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When did this happen?
> ...



I know, right, WTF????

And whats with all these new journals and never telling me.  Bastard!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

HEY YOU HOW ARE YOU?????
I know longer have aim at my work (aol)  Someone was abusing the internet and they took everything off.. I'm shocked I can still get on here.. thank god!!

WHATS UP IN YOUR WORLD??? 


HEHEHEHE~~ I know ALL about the girlfriend~~  HAVE FUN THIS WEEKEND BABE!

one more thing.. I posted a ?? In my journal.. can ya help me out ....purrrrtttty please.. no sugar on top thought 

TAKE CARE


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Girlfriend????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When did this happen?
> ...



We've been together for about 3 yrs, but broke up for about 9 months last year. But got back together.  lol

And thanks, I enjoy having a journal but just slacked off.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I know, right, WTF????
> 
> And whats with all these new journals and never telling me.  Bastard!



I figured you saw in J'Bo's journal I said I was going to start this over the weekend.  

But here it is, not gonna log the HST workouts but just nutrition until I get back to the EDT. 

However after further thought, I'm changing my goals to be more realistic. 

getting rid of the short term, and combining it with the mid term.

*New Current Goal:*  

By Sept be a minimum of 210 with a BF of 6-8%


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

*MEASUREMENTS 5/12/03  * 

Weight: 
214

Bicep: 
L:  16   R:  16

Forearm: 
L:  12.5   R:  12.5

Chest: 
46

Waist: 
35

Thigh: 
L:  24     R:  24

Calf: 
L:  15.1   R:  15.5


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I figured you saw in J'Bo's journal I said I was going to start this over the weekend.
> 
> But here it is, not gonna log the HST workouts but just nutrition until I get back to the EDT.
> ...



My personal goal is almost exactly the same, by end of October.  One of us is unrealistic or the other is an underachiever. 

And I am pretty sure I have access to more and better supplements than you.


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> My personal goal is almost exactly the same, by end of October.  One of us is unrealistic or the other is an underachiever.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I have access to more and better supplements than you.


Maybe you should hook him up... MR. SUPPLEMENT LAWYER


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> My personal goal is almost exactly the same, by end of October.  One of us is unrealistic or the other is an underachiever.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I have access to more and better supplements than you.



Hey why not go for it and if I fall short just be even more motivated. I figure I'll probably fall short by a few % but so far things are staying consistent and I might be able to hit it. We'll see.

Now the supps part yes you do.  

Hey how did that fishoil capsule thing turn out? You were taking some crazy amount like Par was if I remember right.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Maybe you should hook him up... MR. SUPPLEMENT LAWYER



yeah what she said.  

Hiya B.


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

Hey D... I got your back


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Hi Dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Pix, not really happy with them. I'm having a hard time seeing changes.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Shoulders seem bigger in these though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Dvlmn!



Hi there , I saw you above, gonna go check out your journal now. 

Things have been alright, getting settled into the new place. I've decided to look for a tech job again. Not enough $$ in the PT and I don't like the way they operate.  

But other than that I'm happy and finally am setting some goals instead of just lifting and trying my best in general. 

Oh yeah and playing lots of xbox, the game Return to Castle Wolfestein came out and I'm addicted. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey D... I got your back



wohoooo thanks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how come i am not seeing any journal postings DV?
> 
> do i gotta come over there and beat you?



I dare you.  

I'll post meals at the end of the day. 

How you doing today?


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

Hey D!

Lookin' good!  huhba..hubba! 



Still need a tan though!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> Still need a tan though!



Thanks, and everybody here tells me the same thing.  

Maybe once I get my consistent job I'll start spending the weekends rollerblading down at the beach.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Hey D~ man I thought u were ignoring me for a second there...lol!!!


I'm glad your doing good.. YOU LOOK Good.. I can see an improvement in your shoulders/ stomach/ and your face has slimmed up too!  You look great!!

Take care doll!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

Hey he is testing A-In, give me a break! 

Have goals are wise, just make sure you aren't setting yourself up for failure.  It may be possible, I forget how tall you are.  Certainly getting to 6% by then is possible, the question is how much mass would you need to add to be a shredded 210.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

lmao and A-In is helping big time. Taking some now since I ate an hour ago and am starving. grrrrrrrr

6' exactly, but how much LBM I'm not sure because all the monkeys at the gym don't know shit about  testing BF, a week ago they said i was at 19. but gonna have them try again today. Heck if there wrong at least consistently wrong would give me some idea at least at how much I'm losing per week. Because right now I'm averaging losing about .5-.75lbs/week. You'll see why when I post my food intake. I have the protein cranked way up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey D~ man I thought u were ignoring me for a second there...lol!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I could never ignore ya I promise.   And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Yeah!!! Your welcome!!! 
Hows your girl?????


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

No way you are that high.  I'd guess 15% but could be as high as 17.

Lets say 17%.  So you have:

LBM = 178.5
Fat = 36.5

To be 210 and 8% (being conservative) you need to be:

LBM = 193
Fat = 17

So, you *roughly* need to add 15 pounds of LBM and lost 20 pounds of fat.

Mid September is 4 months.  No way in hell my friend, even with proper PH cycling at high doses.  You could do one, or the other, or, with PHs, take a middle ground approach.  

210 and 12% would like pretty damn good.


P.S.  People, I am a Supplement Lawyer, not The Supplement Fairy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Yeah!!! Your welcome!!!
> Hows your girl?????



She's doing good, anxious for this weekend. But just working hard up there, trying to make the time go by quicker til she moves down here the end of June.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Alright gonna be more realistic with my goal then. 

210@12-13%BF

And stretch the 210@6-8% out farther but more of a long term goal.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 12, 2003)

How about end of the year?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Sounds great 3 extra months.  And then can reevaluate and move on with more goals. 

*Goals:*  
Short Term: 210@12-13%BF by September
Medium Term: 210@6-8%BF by January

Now that they are realistic, it's time to get down to business and get it done.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

3-12-03 Meals:

1- 3 Scoops Isopure Zero Carb
2- 2 Turkey patties
3- 3 Scoops Isopure Zero Carb
4- 2 Cans Tuna Fish and 4 Tbsp Mayo
5- 3 Scoops Isopure Zero Carb 3 Tbs Heavy whipping cream


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

holy smokes pony boy there are alot of shakes in your diet...doesnt it hurt your tummy? dont you spend a fortune?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

Normally I try to limit it to 2 a day but yesterday I was running short on the real food and didn't have time to cook up more chicken. So far I haven't had stomach problems though.

Some of the girls at the gym I'm working at work at GNC and they give me there employee discount on the protein powder. So I just get the big 8 or 10lb one. For like $70 and that lastes me almost a whole month. So it's not to terribly bad in price.


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

no thats good...considering i spend almost $170 a month on my damn hair...lol.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Normally I try to limit it to 2 a day but yesterday I was running short on the real food and didn't have time to cook up more chicken. So far I haven't had stomach problems though.
> 
> Some of the girls at the gym I'm working at work at GNC and they give me there employee discount on the protein powder. So I just get the big 8 or 10lb one. For like $70 and that lastes me almost a whole month. So it's not to terribly bad in price.




Damn man, have you not learned???

1fast400 sells the 10 pound optimum for around $50.  And proteincustomizer sells bulk whey concentrate for $3.5 per pound, or $4.5 with a flavor.

You are smarter than that.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> She's doing good, anxious for this weekend. But just working hard up there, trying to make the time go by quicker til she moves down here the end of June.



Thats great to year!!! Ya If you stay busy, Time DOES FLY!!! 
Hopefully this week goes by SUPER fast for you!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no thats good...considering i spend almost $170 a month on my damn hair...lol.



Did you answer that high maintenance thread in Open Chat?  Holy shit, unless I get mine died, I'm lucky if I spend 20 a month on hair. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Damn man, have you not learned???
> 
> 1fast400 sells the 10 pound optimum for around $50.  And proteincustomizer sells bulk whey concentrate for $3.5 per pound, or $4.5 with a flavor.
> ...



Yeah I know but lately the CC's have been maxed so I've been pushing it right to the end. 

But this month I have some $$ to get them paid down to start ordering from 1fast again. 

And thinking about that BCAA mix from Protein Customizer as well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

thanks stacey, yesterday went by quick. 

I'm still not used to callin ya P. lmao


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

PC is discontinuing the BCAA in bulk soon, so if you want it buy up.  He will only be selling it in retail for through Xtreme Formulations (ICE, etc.)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

Yeah I noticed there is quite a diff in price between the retail "ICE" version and the bulk. 

1fast400 has the ICE though, just in case I don't catch it soon enough. 

See have been paying attention, just was lacking the fundage.


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Did you answer that high maintenance thread in Open Chat?  Holy shit, unless I get mine died, I'm lucky if I spend 20 a month on hair. lol



Well what can i say.....my hair is longggggggg and curly and needs special attention....no i did not post in the high main. thread....i just gotta find some poor bastard to support me....sooon...lol....yah right.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

Dvlmn~~ you Can call me P if ya want hon


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Carb Cycling - Designed by Twin Peaks (TP)*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want. With a minimum of 45g/meal this is first before any carbs on either of the carb days.
> 
> On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want.
> ...



Dvlmn...........Do you mean in Meal 1 to eat 45g of protein every day or just on carb days, and how much per meal after that.............you said you can eat as much as you want, but do you have a caloric total of what you eat on certain days, total protein, total fat and total carbs???? Is 40-50g of carbs considered low????  Hope you don't mind the questions..........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

Ever single day and every single meal I eat a minimum of 45g of protein per meal. And on carb days I eat it before the carbs so as to not overeat on the carbs and not be able to finish the protein.

For female I've been reccomending it be a 25-30g minimum, it's a good starting point. Then as I get feedback I change it if need be.

I guess I should put as much as you want within reason, normally I say for example for females, if you have a chicken breast and are still starving have a  half of another one. Or something like that, however if they overdo it and there progress stops I'll look in there food journal and make them start to cut back on this.

I don't actually count calories, I go by results. If the results slow or stop then I reduce the volume they or I am eating.

The low carb day is considered that because you only get to eat cabs the first three meals of the day, so the last two are Zero Carb meals.  For females I lower this to 25-30g for each of the first three meals as well.

Now take note on the high carb days though, you must eat the protein first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And again I should have put As much from the list  as I want (within reason)

Ask away Katie, I'm always glad to help. TP designed this so if there is anything I can't answer I'm sure he'll help us out to.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

have a great night doll!


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

Thanks so much, one more question, do you count your green carbs in your gram total?????  And is this diet posted anywhere(woman's version)??


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

How many carbs in a high carb day for you????OK so 2 questions


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks so much, one more question, do you count your green carbs in your gram total?????  And is this diet posted anywhere(woman's version)??



Nope, Fitgirl70 had one but the days were changed because she wanted quicker results, this one allows for the posiblity to enjoy the weekends a bit more and get awesome results but usually takes a little longer. 

If you want let me know were and I'll make the changes and I'll post them if you'd like. 

Nope green carbs don't count, but on zero carb days I don't have  or reccomend veggies either. 


I average 40-50g of carbs for the 6 meals on my high carb days, so that'd be 240-300g of carbs those days.

hiya stacey. **blushing**


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

I was bad today. 

Meals:

1 - 3 Scoops Isopure and 3 Tbsp Heavy Whipping cream
2 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish, 3 Tbsp Mayo, 1 cup Brown Rice
3 - 2 Tri-O-Plex Bars
4 - 3 Scoops Isopure, and 1 Cup Brown Rice
5 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish, 3 Tbsp Mayo

Ok gotta get to the store and buy veggies, and cook up chicken as well for the rest of the week.  Ran out of rice so no carbs on the last meal  like I said I wasn't very good today.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Hey there honey!
You were not that bad yesterday..goober!!!  Get to the store now :WHIP:


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I was bad today.



Hey... thanks for stoppin in on my journal... Ive peeked in yours a couple times and figured I might as well say hi   

looks like you've got all your shit laid out... but not shopped for, eh?   

No wonder you said I was organized  (err... read "anal")... 

Personally, you didnt do to bad... you should see what my day looks like if im not prepared... im a very bad girl when that happens... its downright scary the crap I will put in my mouth!

Check ya later


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

I dont see where the "being bad" part is in your diet above?

TXDeb....we are going to get along just perfectly....both of us are anal neat freaks...and love Vin....


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Me NEITHER J'BO.. LoL.. I was teasing w/ the Big Goober!! LoL


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks so much, one more question, do you count your green carbs in your gram total?????  And is this diet posted anywhere(woman's version)??



All these questions, and many more, will be answered in my series of articles on this topic in Mind and Muscle magazine, beginning this summer.


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TXDeb....we are going to get along just perfectly....both of us are anal neat freaks...and love Vin....



Agreed J'Bo... till the time comes to fight over Vin!  Then we're talkin cat fight... hrm... maybe we can drum up some extra cash by charging admission


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

Woohhoooo I'm buying front row seats to that fight. 

Well I've been trying my best to cut bars outa the diet, expecially when I'm eating 2 bars at a time since I want 60g of protein. 

And I didn't have carbs my first or last meal. 

Yeah I need to be more organized with my food, from now on sundays, well this week tuesday. I'm going to make sure I have every single meal planned the best I can. 

heheeh I'm my own worst enemy, my goals are very agressive for me, so have to get myself strict. 

Because I know sat, sun, and mon won't be strict or probably even close to the diet, next tues and wed are no carb days and then back to the schedule.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

ahhhhhhhh.........u turns and detours.......only 9 days away. Sorry big guy i had to.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

You have like a week of that before you get ready for the show after that right?  **efg**

Enjoy them while you can have em. I've been trying to cut them out for the time being.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> All these questions, and many more, will be answered in my series of articles on this topic in Mind and Muscle magazine, beginning this summer.




 Can't wait to read those dude. Your great debate articles were cool. And I liked the conclusion.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Can't wait to read those dude. Your great debate articles were cool. And I liked the conclusion.



Thanks!  That was more for fun, these will be more informative.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks!  That was more for fun, these will be more informative.



lol, well them being for fun. They were very well written and fun to read.  It's cool getting insight into a debate like that, even if it's hypothetical.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

yes....dv, i am taking 1 week off from the reg. diet and then its back on for 2 weeks.....however we will see how i feel/look....probably be more like 5 days off and then low carbs, and no carbs for the 14 days after that.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> lol, well them being for fun. They were very well written and fun to read.  It's cool getting insight into a debate like that, even if it's hypothetical.




LOL.  Except the debate was not hypothetical, took place on the forums, by the heads of two major supplement companies,  The fact that it was a lawsuit, was hypothetical.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

I didn't realize that, but cool. I gotta check there forum out over there more often.


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> All these questions, and many more, will be answered in my series of articles on this topic in Mind and Muscle magazine, beginning this summer.


Great TP, I look forward to them, I'll be ready to change up my meals by then..........


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Nope, Fitgirl70 had one but the days were changed because she wanted quicker results, this one allows for the posiblity to enjoy the weekends a bit more and get awesome results but usually takes a little longer.
> 
> If you want let me know were and I'll make the changes and I'll post them if you'd like.
> ...


Thanks so much Honey,  I appreciate it, I can at least start figuring out my meals for this, and I'll read through Fitgirl70's journals..............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

thanks katie.  I sent ya a few pm's.


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

Got 'em, thanks so much, your a sweetheart........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

5/14/03

1 - 3 Scoops Isopure and 3 Tbsp Heavy Whipping cream
2 - 3 Scoops Isopure and 3 Tbsp Heavy Whipping cream
3 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish, 3 Tbsp Mayo
4 - 3 Scoops Isopure and 3 Tbsp Heavy Whipping cream
5 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish, 3 Tbsp Mayo

tomorrow, cooking up the chicken, and making brown rice.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

dv you seriously gotta make it a priority to go shopping for some real food....your gf is gonna be pissed if you feed her shakes all weekend. 

where are you workouts?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

lmao, she wants to go shopping with me. so it's not a big deal. lmao

I said before that I wasn't going to post the HST workouts, since ya always stop at the number for the reps for that given week. If you'd like I"ll start posting them.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

postem for sure.

shoppin with the honey...thats a good idea....i love shoppin for food with someone i care about..


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

Yep it's fun, and we're going to Ikea to, since there alot of stuff she wants for here once she comes down the end of June. 

But she knows I have no money so it's fun and we don't agrue about stuff. 

Alright starting with tomorrow's I'll start posting workouts to. Tomorrow is the end of the 10 rep weeks.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

I know where all your money is going

YOUR BUYING HER AN ENGAGMENT RING ARENT YOU?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

nope, if that's gonna happen that's a long ways down the road.  Been there done that before, not for a long long time will that ever happen again.  Sure sounds like you want me to be engaged though. 

but nope being a PT turns out to pay shit where I'm working. 

That's why I'm back to looking for a computer job again.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

it was a joke big guy....come on.....me married    not likely.....i think that you need a partner for that one.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeezuzzzzzzzzzz thats A CRAPLOAD of protein shakes... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wazzzzzzzz up babe??


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

he is waiting to shop until his honey gets there


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

lmao@j'bo, only partially. the rest is just convenience.  Worked alot last weekend so didn't make the time to cook up enough for the whole week.

And now kinda waiting until tuesday to cook everything up since won't be following the diet 100% over the weekend.


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Oh, I thought your lady was coming this weekend, hmm, now I know why your drinking all those shakes Have a good day D...........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

roflmao she'll be here sat-mon. So why would that make me drink so many shakes? 

05-15-03

1 - 3 Scoops Isopure Zero Carb,  1 cup oatmeal
2 - 3 scoops Isopure Zero Carb, 1 Cup oatmeal
3 - 2 cans Tuna Fish 2 Tbs Mayo
4 - 2 Chicken Breasts
5 - 3 Scoops Isopure Zero Carb, 3 Tbs Heavy whipping cream


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Oh, so she is coming, hey, have a GREAT weekend.............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

oh ok, now I gotcha, you thought plans changed.  

but thanks, and hope to have an fun weekend, between my cousin and his kids coming here and her being here. The weather is supposed to be nice, so might get a change to go rollerblading down the beach a few times. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## katie64 (May 19, 2003)

Hope you had a wonderful weekend..........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 19, 2003)

Thanks, yep had a great weekend. 

How are you doing?  I got your email will ask ya a few questions in your journal. 

Also workout today, didn't happen since the GF flew out at 8:00 and I went to the gym and it was packed  Sorry but I"m not willing to wait in line for a fuqin bench.  So workouts this week will be Tue, Thur, Sat then next week back to normal. 

As well as tomorrow and wed gonna go no carb to get back into the diet completely. Didn't blow the diet to far this weekend, just didn't get enough food in.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

good to see that you had a good weekend. 

we can help eachother out through the next 2 no carb days....i am feelin it hard core right now....hungrier than a bear.....grrr.

have a great day babe....now go train your ass off


----------



## TXDeb (May 20, 2003)

Glad ya had a good weekend!  figured Id better stop in here to see how your weekend went!

I simply *hate* it when the gym is packed like that... thats how evenings are at my gym... at 6 am theres hardly anybody there... a hand full of regulars in the free weight room and a TON of chicks on cardio machines... needless to say, I hang in the weight room with the guys   They're kinda funny... it seemed to take them forever to get used to me coming in there... the first time I did one legged lunges/squats they all stopped and stared... LOL... there's 2 of them that I see doing them on a regular basis now... they claim I worked wonders for their butts   I wonder how many of them I can suck into some single leg dead lifts tomorrow???


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

single leg deads? thats crazy....no one actually does that...right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2003)

Okay Mister.....you have a girlfriend and you didn't even bother to tell me????

Naaaa, I'm happy for you!   I like the new diary and pics too.  I'm only on briefly and you're the only one I've visited this morning -- don't you feel special???

Hope all is well.   I'll try to make the rest of the rounds today sometime.   Hello EVERYONE.   I miss all of you!!
Tammy


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Thanks, yep had a great weekend.
> 
> How are you doing?  I got your email will ask ya a few questions in your journal.
> ...


Glad your back and really glad you had a great weekend, sucks to see her go, huh?  She'll be there with you soon though, right?, Have a good day...........


----------



## TXDeb (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> single leg deads? thats crazy....no one actually does that...right?


LOL... I do 'em... dunno about the rest of the world though... might have a bunch of guys at bally's doing them after I turn 'em on to them!

I do them with a dumbell... not a barbell... more of a pick it up and put it down type movement.  Use the same arm as the leg that you are using.

I like to single leg my entire leg workout every now and then... leg ext, leg curls, leg press... just about everything.  Read it in shape magazine about a year or so ago.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> good to see that you had a good weekend.
> 
> we can help eachother out through the next 2 no carb days....i am feelin it hard core right now....hungrier than a bear.....grrr.
> ...



grrrr fuqin gym was packed again today, I'm hoping this stops quick or I'll have to find another gym. 

hmmmm yep 2 no carb days. How are you feeling?  Your pictures turned out awesome.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay Mister.....you have a girlfriend and you didn't even bother to tell me????
> 
> Naaaa, I'm happy for you!   I like the new diary and pics too.  I'm only on briefly and you're the only one I've visited this morning -- don't you feel special???
> ...



You haven't been around babe.  wow, feel totally special you came to see meeeeeee   That's so sweet of you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Glad your back and really glad you had a great weekend, sucks to see her go, huh?  She'll be there with you soon though, right?, Have a good day...........



End of June she's moving down here. And yep was weird coming back here last night and the place being empty. Oh well not to long.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

hey TX I'll have to try those sometime.   I know Leg presses- single leg are killer, bet those are awesome to. 

Yep if it doesn't get better I'll have to find a different gym. Well that or get my ass outa bed earlier from now on and go in early. I used to, but since I moved I've been really bad about getting up early.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

*Week 5 - Workout 1 - 5 Rep Sets*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (65,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (60,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (175,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (185,5,5)
SLDL - (195,5,5)
Front Squats - (185,5,5)
Hack Squats - (530,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (55,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (20,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (20,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (65,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (45,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (530,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (325,5,5)

I think my biggest problem with the HST so far is the first week of each 2 week set I feel like I'm not working hard enough. I could have done alot more. But the second week is always awesome. So I just have to stick with hit.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

thanks for the compliment on the pics....not feeling too bright at the moment...but i will live.. and you? on this fine no carb day?


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

what?? No details??????????? WHATS UP WITH THAT 

NOT FAIR.. MY GIRL FITGIRL visted YOUR journal.. u suck!! I miss her soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care babe!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks for the compliment on the pics....not feeling too bright at the moment...but i will live.. and you? on this fine no carb day?



Doing good tomorrow will be the tough one, I work more so the meals will be spaced all fuqed up.

You'll make it, just think 1.5 days from now you'll be carbing up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> what?? No details??????????? WHATS UP WITH THAT
> 
> NOT FAIR.. MY GIRL FITGIRL visted YOUR journal.. u suck!! I miss her soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I do not.  

whatcha want for details?  We spent alot of time hanging out and getting stuff for this place. Went to Ikea on saturday and spent sat night building everything.  

Then sunday was busy because had to hang out with my cousins and his kids, then went and saw the new matrix movie. Oh yeah did hit Mission Beach for an couple hours. 

monday was the only day we slept in and relaxed.  Was awesome but to short and way to busy.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

YEAH DETAILS!! I LOVE DETAILS!!
Cool.. you went to Ikea..I thought ya'll were doing that!!! I LOVE That store... thats good you are getting stuff together for your place..YEAH!!

Cool..The beach.. I bet that was nice!!!!
I'm glad ya'll had a great weekend babe~!!!!!   

Okay..and you don't suck


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

did it mission style on the beach? DV you dirty dog you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> did it mission style on the beach? DV you dirty dog you.



roflmao, nope was to fuqin crowded for that. Maybe in the future. **efg**


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

the busier the better  you wimp you....just jokes


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

hahhah, yes the better except for spacing my meals.  

well i gotta go to work tonight  J'Bo if your not here tomorrow, have a great trip and good luck.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

thanks babe...no luck needed though....its all in the attitude and i told you "J'Bo's back with attitude"... i will make you proud.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

wohooooo go get em girlie.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

Meals 5/20/03

1 - 3 Scoops Isopure, 3 Tbs Heavy whipping cream
2 - 3 Scoops Isopure, 3 Tbs Heavy whipping cream
3 - 2 Cans Tuna, 3 Tbs Mayonaise
4 - 2 chicken breasts
5 - 2 Cans Tuna, 3 Tbs Mayonaise


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

holy i am gonna call you isopure from now on


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

go figure, now I'm talking with a company back up in San Jose about being a consultant for them. lmao 

Why can't I ever find job opportunities were I fuqin live. But this company I'm talking to is one of those opportunities I might not be able to pass up if they come through with a good enough offer. They have military contracts to.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

So your a computer nerd like me?  Seems to be alot of us around huh?


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

its cause we are on the puter silly....if you werent a puter geek then would you be posting here?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> So your a computer nerd like me?  Seems to be alot of us around huh?



yep previously, slowed down when I moved here but getting back into it.  I'm a tech at heart what can I say.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> its cause we are on the puter silly....if you werent a puter geek then would you be posting here?



roflmao good one  how's your no carb day going?  my second one is going good. Nothing special to report.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 21, 2003)

lol, yaya, I did set myself up for that one....HAHA


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

how about 7 days without carbs  sorry i had to do it one more time DV....i am off to the airport....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how about 7 days without carbs  sorry i had to do it one more time DV....i am off to the airport....



keep it up and I'll do no carbs til you get back. 

wohooooo have a great time, and have fun. Can't wait for the full report when you get back.


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

Just try it.....i dare you


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> go figure, now I'm talking with a company back up in San Jose about being a consultant for them. lmao
> 
> Why can't I ever find job opportunities were I fuqin live. But this company I'm talking to is one of those opportunities I might not be able to pass up if they come through with a good enough offer. They have military contracts to.



BIG D!! Babe that would be a great Oppurtunity!!! WoW!!! 
U do move a lot though!! lol.. but hey whynot! You don't have kids YET!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

WOW J'BO YOUR ABOUT TO LEAVE

I'm sooo nervous For ya!!!!!!!! LoL


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

**efg** your on, gonna make this HST a pain in the ass but just for the fun of it. Then I'll be back to the carb cycling.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

heheh plus it would give me a good reason for a cereal carbup afterward. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> BIG D!! Babe that would be a great Oppurtunity!!! WoW!!!
> U do move a lot though!! lol.. but hey whynot! You don't have kids YET!!



Nah, I was in San Jose, for about 4 years. But at the same time with rent being cheaper here, if they are willing to let me work remote I'd be happy to take a little less pay. 

I might be jumping the gun though, but so far everything about there accounting system is a perfect match to what I was doing and using at the company that went bankrupt. 

But these guys are a awesome company and the bankrupt will never happen.


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> heheh plus it would give me a good reason for a cereal carbup afterward. **efg**



OMG  'Cereal carbup'.... I fantasized about blueberry morning cereal the other day and could literally smell the freakin blueberries and taste the crunchy oats... ohhhh... I want some cereal!  of all the foods I miss the most... that is it... cereal.

I'm gonna have to stay outta here if you bring that up again! 

now... wtf is **efg**???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

hey don't be leaving.  

**efg** = Evil Fuqin Grin  

wow you have some seriously interesting fantasy's. **efg**

Well just to make J'Bo feel better I'll do the 7 days of no carb. But gonna have one hell of a carb up after since she gets to as well. hehehe


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Week 5 - Workout 1 - 5 Rep Sets*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> (weight, reps)
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Press - (65,5,5)
> ...



Is HST a fullbody workout?????  What is SLDL????


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey don't be leaving.
> 
> **efg** = Evil Fuqin Grin
> ...



LOL.. yeah, interesting fantasies huh?  too bad the rest of my fantasies dont seem so "real".... might not spend so much time being bored then  

I'm not going anywhere, promise!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Week 5 - Workout 1 - 5 Rep Sets*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Is HST a fullbody workout?????  What is SLDL????



Yep it is, a full body workout 3 times per week. And each workout you increase the weight by a set number of pounds. It's broken into 2 week sections as well were the number of reps changes every 2 weeks.

here's the web site:

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

SLDL = Stiff Legged Deadlifts


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> LOL.. yeah, interesting fantasies huh?  too bad the rest of my fantasies dont seem so "real".... might not spend so much time being bored then
> 
> I'm not going anywhere, promise!





I hear ya on the bored part, I go through that every once in a while to. Usually that's when it's time to hit a cocert, hell I've even gone to concerts were I didn't know any of hte bands just to go.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Week 5 - Workout 1 - 5 Rep Sets*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Yep it is, a full body workout 3 times per week. And each workout you increase the weight by a set number of pounds. It's broken into 2 week sections as well were the number of reps changes every 2 weeks.
> 
> here's the web site:
> ...


  Thanks Honey, I used to do an all body workout and liked it, I may try this, especially when I start the leg challenge, it might work out well...........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Week 5 - Workout 1 - 5 Rep Sets*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks Honey, I used to do an all body workout and liked it, I may try this, especially when I start the leg challenge, it might work out well...........



Noooooooooo HST is a whole program. If you read it, the rest days are mean to be rest days, not leg days.  It has to do with the recovery as well as how the weight keeps going up.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

Ok, I'll at least do some reading on it, thanks..going to bed, have a good night, thanks so much for your help, I appreciate it......


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

5/21/03 Food 

1 - 2 Cans Tuna 3 Tbsp Mayo
2 - 2 Turkey Patties
3 - 2 Cans Tuna 3 Tbsp Mayo
4 - 2 Turkey Patties


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

*Week 5 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (70,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (65,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (180,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (195,5,5)
SLDL - (215,5,5)
Front Squats - (205,5,5)
Hack Squats - (550,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (60,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (30,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (30,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (70,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (50,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (550,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (330,5,5)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

time for a rant:

Ok today the workout was going great, made it half way though and this stupid fucking cock sucker is sitting on the god damn little chair for doing seated shoulder presses. He'd been there already for 3 of my previous exercises. So I figured "ok he has another set let" so I watch and the fucker is doing tri-sets (seated db curls, STANDING bb curls, and some fucked up lookin shrug) so seeing that he wasn't done I went and asked him how many sets he had like and he was like "4". And didn't even offer to let me work in seeing as how he only used it for 1 god damn fucking exercise of his triple set. 

God damn fucking son of a bitch, ended up taking 20 fucking minutes to do that shit.   I wanted to smack him upside the head with the little 20lb dumbells he was using.

Looks like it's time to go back to my old gym Golds, 24hr Shitness is starting to have some of the rudest fucking assholes at the gym by my house again. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2003)

Just stop being a puss, and tell him you are working in.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

lmao, I supose it would be funny as hell to get thrown out of a club were I work for being rude to other people workin out there because I could tell this dude would have gone running to the front desk to bitch. 

but I'll do that next time, I always let people work in.  Guess just gotta not be as layed back on that. 

3 more week and I'm doing deadlifts again  I'm looking forward to that. I never ever thought I'd say that.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2003)

I have never had someone say no, if you just ask...Mind if I work in?

If they did, then there would be a problem.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

at Golds I've never had that problem either. But have had it happen at 24hr a few times since I've been working out there. 

I gotta start going to Golds again, I have a membership there. Just that it's a 30 minute drive.   That or try a different 24hr fitness since my membership is free since I work for them. lol


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

Good Morning D, hope your time at the gym is working out better............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

thanks, Katie.   No workout day, but tomorrow I will be.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

Meals 5/23/03

1 - 2 Cans Tuna, 3 Tbsp Mayo
2 - 2 Turkey Patties
3 - 2 Cans Tuna, 3 Tbsp Mayo
4 - 2 Turkey Patties


Ok thanks to TCD making me realize doing the 7 days no carbs really has no point for me. So I'll stop it at 4 and carb up sat, then sunday will be accoring to the carb cycling which I will be going with from then on again


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

Are those turkey patties a whole meal???????/


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

When you do your workout, do you do one set of everything and so on?????????/Just wondering....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Are those turkey patties a whole meal???????/



On my no carb days yep, I picked up some Parmesan cheese to add some fat into those meals now to though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> When you do your workout, do you do one set of everything and so on?????????/Just wondering....



Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
Wide Grip Pulldowns - 2 sets
Bent Over Barbell Rows - 1 set
SLDL - 2 sets
Front Squats - 2 sets
Hack Squats - 1 set
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 2 sets
Dumbbell Side Lateral - 1 set
Bent Over Side Laterals - 1 set
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - 2 sets
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - 2 sets
Leg Press Calf Raises - 2 sets
Barbell Shrugs - 2 sets


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 25, 2003)

*Week 5 - Day 3 - 5 Rep sets*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (75,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (70,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (185,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (205,5,5)
SLDL - (225,5,5)
Front Squats - (215,5,5)
Hack Squats - (570,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (65,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (35,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (35,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (75,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (55,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (570,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (335,5,5)


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey don't be leaving.
> 
> **efg** = Evil Fuqin Grin
> ...



7 days hey? sure you are   Dont even talk to me about carbs right now or i may hurl...you ever felt a carb/sugar hangover? well i am trying to get through it right this minute...migrane/tummy cramps/ sore neck and dry eyes...its not worth it...just like i mentioned before....competitors are like alcoholics....we say that we are never gonna do this again....until the next chocolate bar or pb jar rolls around...

Glad to be back and see that your organized and doing great babe  Thanks for all your help....i couldnt have done it without you. 

Also glad to see that you eating actual "real food" now other than isopure shakes all day


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 25, 2003)

haahh thanks, I'm trying. As you may have noticed I did go for 4 days, but then realized that it wasn't really very good for my goal.

I'm glad i could help, and sorry to hear about your migrane and everything.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

*Week 6 - Day 1 - 5 rep sets*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (80,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (75,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (190,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (215,5,5)
SLDL - (235,5,5)
Front Squats - (225,5,5)
Hack Squats - (590,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (70,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (40,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (40,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (80,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (60,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (590,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (340,5,5)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 27, 2003)

That reminds me how much I didn't like HST.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

me either, do ya think 6 weeks is enough. Since 7-8 is supposed to be negatives. But I'd just do another 5 weeks of 5 rep sets. 

I'd rather cut it short, and just do regular workouts for a bit then another round of EDT.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 27, 2003)

Sorry, not sure what the question was.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

Question was your opinion on since the 7-8 week would just be another round of 5 rep sets. It would be smarter to stop at 6 and move on with my other plans.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 27, 2003)

Either will do fine.  Do what motivates you more.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

hmmmm fuq it. I'll use 7-8 as more of a goal weight for the 5 rep sets.   So after this week I'll post my goals to hit by the 6th workout in the last 6 workouts of HST.

Then 2 weeks of regular training. And when I get back from moving my GF. It'll be time to do another run of EDT.


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> me either, do ya think 6 weeks is enough. Since 7-8 is supposed to be negatives. But I'd just do another 5 weeks of 5 rep sets.
> 
> I'd rather cut it short, and just do regular workouts for a bit then another round of EDT.


What do you mean by negatives


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

Hey D, what's a superset, it is doing a circuit with no breaks??????????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> What do you mean by negatives



I'll use the bench press as an example:

When your bringing the weight down to your chest that's the negative portion of the rep.

Ok for negatives on bench a spotter is required.

So you pick a weight that's more than you can lift on the positive portion of the exercise. 

Then your spotter helps you lift the weight to full extension and then you resist the weight on the negative portion of the exercise all by yourself. and then the spotter lifts with you for the positive portion again.

Basically instead of lifting weights your resisting the negative portion of the exercise. = Negatives


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey D, what's a superset, it is doing a circuit with no breaks??????????



nope, a superset is when you do two exercises for the same body part with no rest between them.


----------



## katie64 (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'll use the bench press as an example:
> 
> When your bringing the weight down to your chest that's the negative portion of the rep.
> ...


Ah ha............great, thanks D and thanks for answering about a superset too..............hope your having a good day.......


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

your soooo strong!! 

How are ya babe???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

Thanks katie, I'm trying. It's another Bullshit closeout so gotta deal with the idiotic sales thing again.  I hope that job with Quantum 3D comes through, that would be consistent and fun money.  Gonna have to do some pushing I think.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> your soooo strong!!
> 
> How are ya babe???



awe shucks, thanks. **blushing**

I'm doing alright, been majorly hooked on an xbox game though. Return to Castle Wolfenstein. It sucks I say I'm gonna play for a half hour and next thing I know it's 1.5 hrs later.  But it takes up time, I need to get a regular job, this having to much time on my hands and waiting around for the end of June to help my GF move is rather boring and sucks.  But oh well under a month now and that won't be aproblem 

How are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

*Week 6 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (85,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (80,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (195,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (225,5,5)
SLDL - (245,5,5)
Front Squats - (235,5,5)
Hack Squats - (610,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (75,5,3)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (45,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (45,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (85,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (65,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (610,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (345,5,5)


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

your hooked on the x-box? thats soooo cute..
when my ex and i got the dreamcast i was sooo hooked on ms.pac man (yes i know its a girl game) that i got blisters from playing.....

so hows the cyclin going? you gotta try a protein pancake on your high carb days....mmmmm.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Week 6 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> (weight, reps)
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Press - (85,5,5)
> ...



WOW, you are SO strong.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your hooked on the x-box? thats soooo cute..
> when my ex and i got the dreamcast i was sooo hooked on ms.pac man (yes i know its a girl game) that i got blisters from playing.....
> 
> so hows the cyclin going? you gotta try a protein pancake on your high carb days....mmmmm.



hahah I've had an xbox for a long time, but usually after about .5-1hr get bored and save the game and move on to do something else.  But this game has me hooked.  And hey I have Pac-Man World 2 for the xbox and tetris as well.  I like the old school games to.   But damn I've never gotten blisters from playing so much before.  

Protein pancake?  were's the recipe for that?  Carb cycling is going good. I have to get back to posting my meals here though. Can't wait to beta test the Lipogen II from Avant though. because if it works like they say I'll be able to cut my calories back considerably and not lose LBM.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Week 6 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> WOW, you are SO strong.



Smartass.   Gonna take pix and measurements again next week. I'm down to 212 though.  

I'm thinking I'm going to keep cutting down to about 200 and then do another PS/PH bulk phase but keep the carb cycling the whole time I'm doing it.

Well that or we'll see the effects of this beta test. If it works like the previous version I might be able to start adding lbm while losing BF. But we'll see.  Can ya tell I read the Mind and Muscle article this month and then check the product out. lmao


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Can't wait to beta test the Lipogen II from Avant though. because if it works like they say I'll be able to cut my calories back considerably and not lose LBM.



Who said you were?  I haven't decided yet.  Unless of course you meant *purchase*. 

Oh, and you won't need to cut back calories significantly as the partitioning effects will cause a greater fat loss anyway.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Week 6 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Smartass.   Gonna take pix and measurements again next week. I'm down to 212 though.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to keep cutting down to about 200 and then do another PS/PH bulk phase but keep the carb cycling the whole time I'm doing it.
> ...



Hey, how come you didn't blush when I said it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

OH yeah damn, forgot ya have more than a couple volunteers this time. lmao

Well gotta save up, that 3 bottles is a hell of a deal as well. 

Oh really on the fat loss? hmmm sweet, so I might have no problem staying close to the 210 and keep losing BF.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Week 6 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey, how come you didn't blush when I said it?



Because your not a girl and didn't follow it with a kiss. lmao  But you are kinda cute    roflmao j/k

I have a long ways to catch up to you in the strength department. But I'm workin on it. Gonna take the next 2 weeks and go 5 reps but going to go for goal weights.  Gonna try for the 100's on the incline press by the end of the two weeks. Just going to have to make sure I can find somebody to spot me.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

Well, you aren't that far off, but as I have said, you'll never catch me.  Because as you get stronger, so will I.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

true, true.  hey is your training partner back for a while or did he do one of those quick one time apearances?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

I have been flying solo.

Hasn't been much of a hindrance though.

Put up 335 x 5 on the incline this week, then got a spot on the flat and got 365 for 4.

Working around it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

wow killer numbers. And yep I think since I've been lifting alone I've learned how to focus more and be smarter when it comes to lifting and learning my muscle limitations. 

I think going without a training partner also give you freedom to experiment a little bit without having to take them into consideration.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> awe shucks, thanks. **blushing**
> 
> I'm doing alright, been majorly hooked on an xbox game though. Return to Castle Wolfenstein. It sucks I say I'm gonna play for a half hour and next thing I know it's 1.5 hrs later.  But it takes up time, I need to get a regular job, this having to much time on my hands and waiting around for the end of June to help my GF move is rather boring and sucks.  But oh well under a month now and that won't be aproblem
> ...



thats Hilarious dvlmn!!! You sound like a little kid!  

I bet u can't WAIT for the end of June!!! 

I'm doing good..thank ya babe!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

I am a kid at heart, hell I even still like watching WWE wrestling. 

Yep totally anxious for the end of June. 

Well another closeout with no sales. Probably gonna be out of a job next week. But hopefully one of my other leads comes through.


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Week 6 - Day 2 - 5 Rep sets*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> WOW, you are SO strong.


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

Hey D, I set up my appt. with the trainer for next Thursday, I'll be starting the challenge a few days late, but it will be worth it to learn how to do them properly.............I'm gonna have killer legs, no man will be safe between 'em............


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

OMG, I can't believe I just said that............ 

**EDIT**............I should have written, "Yeah right, like that's gonna happen"..............hehehe


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

hey katie is your trainer the guy in the avi? cause if so...where do i sign up


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2003)

Hey darling.. I hope one of your other leads come through sooN!!!   That manager sounds like a pain!!

Take care!! & have a great weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Week 6 - Day 3 - 5 Rep Sets*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (90,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (85,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (200,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (235,5)
SLDL - (255,5,5)
Front Squats - (245,5,5)
Hack Squats - (630,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (80,3+1)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (50,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (50,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (90,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (70,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (630,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (350,5,5)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Yup, that still looks aweful.  Had a rockin chest workout today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yup, that still looks aweful.  Had a rockin chest workout today.



Yep but gonna play around with it these next two weeks. Here are my goals for the end of these next two weeks. Then I'm going to go back to the normal 4 day split for a few week.  Awesome on the chest workout. 

(goal weight)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (100)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (100)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (240)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (315)
SLDL - (315)
Front Squats - (275)
Hack Squats - (720)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (80)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (50)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (50)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (105)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (85)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (720)
Barbell Shrugs - (375)

It's pretty agressive but I'm gonna see if I can hit these. Almost everything is a PB on here so we'll see what happens.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

where have you been you dirty old man you? carbbin out? lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

roflmao nah starting logging meals again today. but was just hanging out for the weekend. Redid the computer room with the new desks and stuff. Really boring weekend and totally stressin about money, nothing special going on though. But hoping to get some reply's on my apps I put out last week for a regular job.

How was your weekend?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

weekend was good...but too short....diets really kickin in so i am starving...thanks for the tip on the tarax....i found some here and they work awesome....all the water is gone....well most of it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

Awesome you should look into Anorect-IN from Avant Labs, it's the stuff I was beta testing to kill hunger. It works awesome. 

http://www.avantlabs.com/main.php

It's under "Products" then "Fat Loss"  

ahhahh aren't all weekends to short?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

there is no way i am adding anymore pills to my diet....i will suffer  thanks for lookin out for me though...you devil you. 

so when is your lady coming back for a visit?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there is no way i am adding anymore pills to my diet....i will suffer  thanks for lookin out for me though...you devil you.
> 
> so when is your lady coming back for a visit?



It isn't a pill, it's something you just take 2-4 squirts when your hungry and poof your not hungry anymore. 

When she moves the end of June, so gonna be a while yet.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

thats only a couple of weeks sucky....lol....i know how missing someone feels though....my sis and mommy live 12 hours away and my sis is one of my best friends.  i could use her right now...k i gotta gt outta this downer groove and smile bigger..


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey katie is your trainer the guy in the avi? cause if so...where do i sign up


No, but I wish he was, my trainer is a woman, just hiring her to go through everything with me..........I'm definitely keeping him(avi) for motivation, even though D doesn't like him..... 

How are you J'bo, you must be getting tired, competing sounds exhausting.......but your great at it, so I'm assume it's worth it for you............


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hellooooooooooooo...................where are youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Week 7 - Day 1 - 6/2/03*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (75,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (75,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (215,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (265,5)
SLDL - (265,5,5)
Front Squats - (225,5,5)
Hack Squats - (620,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (55,5,3)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (20,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (20,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (80,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (60,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (620,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (350,5,5)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Week 7 - Day 2 - 6/4/03*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (80,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (80,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (220,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (275,5)
SLDL - (275,5,5)
Front Squats - (245,5,5)
Hack Squats - (640,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (60,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (25,5,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (25,5,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (85,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (65,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (640,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (355,5,5)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

hiya Katie


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

well diet has been alright, just totally not strict.   When I'm stressin about money and crap like that, I have the worst time trying to follow a diet plan. But it'll get better and so far still the same weight as the last stats. I'm making progress though, by the end of next week almost every lift will be at my personal bests.  

After that I'm going to take 4 weeks of my old 4 day split. I'll post that once I figure out the routines. But each set is gonna be to failure.   And hoping things will be settled down so I can do a real cut and be strict after the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> No, but I wish he was, my trainer is a woman, just hiring her to go through everything with me..........I'm definitely keeping him(avi) for motivation, even though D doesn't like him.....
> 
> How are you J'bo, you must be getting tired, competing sounds exhausting.......but your great at it, so I'm assume it's worth it for you............



It really helps to hire someone to help you lean down wether its for a comp or not...your mind plays tricks on you and when your tired all you want to do is read what your supposed to do next and not have to plan it out yourself...i find that this is one of the most stressful parts of preparing for a comp......sorry dv about chatting in your journal. 

i am tired but still learning about what to do and not do pre-comp....and if i wasnt having fun (well the last 2 weeks dont count cause they are never fun) i wouldnt do it....thanks for the compliment..

DV...looks to me like your doing great...rooting for you babe.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo, I'm trying. and not a prob about the chatting in here. I don't mind one bit. 

Hiya Stacey **hugs** hope your feeling lots better.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

from me too....stace has the left cheek and i got the right one


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 6, 2003)

DV, are you basically doing a full body every other day.  How's that working for you?  How does your body recover?  How long is each workout?  I was thinking of doing that once I got out of my heavy rep cycle.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Week 7 Day 3*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (85,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (85,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (225,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (285,5)
SLDL - (285,5,5)
Front Squats - (255,5,5)
Hack Squats - (660,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (65,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (30,5,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (30,5,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (90,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (70,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (660,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (360,5,5)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Week 8 Day 1*

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (90,5,5)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (90,5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (230,5,5)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (295,5)
SLDL - (295,5,5)
Front Squats - (265,5,5)
Hack Squats - (680,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (70,5,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (35,5,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (35,5,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (95,5,5)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (75,5,5)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (680,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (365,5,5)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> from me too....stace has the left cheek and i got the right one



awww shucks, thanks


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> DV, are you basically doing a full body every other day.  How's that working for you?  How does your body recover?  How long is each workout?  I was thinking of doing that once I got out of my heavy rep cycle.



Basically it's full body 3 days a week exact same workout, but you increase the weight each workout. It's a program called HST here is a link:  http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html

Personally I don't like it, but am having good results.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi honey how are you, I've missed you


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm doing good, kinda stuck in that rut were I'm just waiting to do stuff once I move my GF down here the end of the month. 

So been playing way to much Xbox, lmao. But the training is going great.  diet will come around soon as well. Had an interview yesterday, they seemed to like what I had to offer for there company but had one more person to interview and then had to go to the bosses to find out if they can make me an offer. So keep your fingers crossed for me. 

How have you been?  Hope your feeling better.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks honey, I'll pray you get the job, glad your GF will be here soon, get the xbox addict out of you, your training looks great, upping the w8s I see..............talk with you more soon I hope, nite honey


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

Yep weights are going up, Going for personal bests on almost every single lift.  I posted the goals for this friday's workout earlier.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Basically it's full body 3 days a week exact same workout, but you increase the weight each workout. It's a program called HST here is a link:  http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html
> 
> Personally I don't like it, but am having good results.


That's weird.  If the results are good, why don't you like it?  And you are going to do it for 8 weeks?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

Well there are a few reasons I don't really like it. 

1. I hate the full body, with having to wait for equipment and everything almost every workout takes an hour and a half. 
2. The first week of each grouping your no were near failure most of the time so I always have a feeling of not working as hard as I should. 

I did it for the 8 weeks just because I wanted to find out if it worked and compare it to how I felt about EDT. So I could give an honest opinion about how each felt and such.  

The next 4 weeks I'm going back to my 4 day a week split, and will post those workouts soon, maybe today but not sure if I'll have time.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 11, 2003)

Is there anyway to adjust it by alternating upper and lower?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

Unfortunately not if you want to a true HST program. The rest days are designed specifically just for that, and your incrementing the weight each workout.  Once you get the the last weeks of the 5 rep sets trust me it gets interesting adding weight each workout.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Week 8 Workout 2*

Ok crappy ass workout, and I've sabotaged myself by not eating the way I should as well as missing meals. So going to push the final workout til Saturday, and eat 100% the way I should and get my damn goals.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

(weight, reps)

Incline Dumbbell Press - (Failed on the 95, so tried pyramiding up to it, so did 60x7,75x5,85x5, failed at  95 again, 90x4)
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - (failed on 95, so 90x5)
Wide Grip Pulldowns - (235,5,4)
Bent Over Barbell Rows - (305,3)
SLDL - (305,4,4)
Front Squats - (275,5,5)
Hack Squats - (700,5)
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - (75,5)
Dumbbell Side Lateral - (40,5,5)
Bent Over Side Laterals - (40,5,5)
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - (100,5,3)
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - (80,4+1,3+2)
Leg Press Calf Raises - (700,5,5)
Barbell Shrugs - (370,5,5)


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey D, what is the EDT training, just curious, future reference ya know, I'm always curious about different ways of training..........


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

Here is a link to what I did previously. TP helped me with it. Since he'd done it right before me. 

http://www.cuttingedgemuscle.com/Forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3823


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks D.............


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey D!

What's up? Where have you been?


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Question: for your chicken on your list.  Does it matter whether it's chicken breast or thighs?  Do you keep track of fats?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 23, 2003)

hiya Lina, welcome back. 

I prefer the breasts just because it's easier to get the protein I need by just having two of them at a time.  Also I don't pay to much attention to the fats, but if I got more serious I'm sure I would be. But for now I'm going by if I feel I'm getting enough.

Lately have been slacking from the gym and the diet. Ran outa money but now have 3 jobs lol, when it rains it pours. roflmao So will be getting back into it all. And be back hitting the weights and dieting after the 4th of July. I'll be almost caught up again by then. And Christie will be here then to. I go get her on Thursday


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2003)

Update:

Well haven't been to the gym since my last post. Have 1 full time job and 2 part time jobs right now. But next week should have the $$ to get a membership by the gym 3 blocks from me. As well as buy protein again. 

So looking forward to future. I want to spend a few weeks lifting regular to failure and then do another round of EDT, but gonna make sure I get back into my consistent routine first.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

HI!!!!!!!!!! I MISS U!! 

Take care of your cute self!! Sorry your working so much! You must be tired a lot!! 

Come back & visit again when u get a chance!! 

 Stacey


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

Welcome back.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HI!!!!!!!!!! I MISS U!!
> 
> Take care of your cute self!! Sorry your working so much! You must be tired a lot!!
> ...



Thanks miss ya to. But I'm going to try to be on more from now on. It's amazing how much easier it is to be focused when I'm coming here consistently.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Welcome back.



Thanks dude, I can't beleive you messed up your shoulder.   

But hey now I have insurance just in case mine gets bad again. 

I see your the diet Guru around here now.


----------



## katie64 (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi honey..........I've missed you, hope you and Christie are well, you sound soooooo busy, me too, but I am coming back to use my journal I really need the consistency, good to see you here


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 10, 2003)

OK Back to the swing of things. Actually went and did cardio today.

and ordered Liptigen II tonight so should get that in a couple days if they have it in stock. 

But til it gets here going to start doing the carb cycling. However once it gets here I'll switch so there will be 3 no carb days and 4 low carb days, then I'll evaluate the progress and we'll see if it may be better to switch it to 4 no carb, and 3 low carb days. 

The approved foods are as you'll find on the first page of this journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 10, 2003)

*EDT Time Again *

*Monday * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell
.........Seated Dumbbell
B.......Dumbell Bench
.........Dumbbell Curl
C.......Decline Hammer
.........Preacher EZ

*Tuesday * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks
.........SLDL
B.......Leg Press (gym doesn't have squat rack because they are remodeling) 
.........Standing Calf 
C.......Extensions
.........Curls

*Thursday * 
*Back and Tricep * 
A.......Pulldown
.........V-Bar Press
B.......Deadlift
.........Close-Grip
C.......Barbell Row
.........Reverse-grip Press

*Friday * 
*Shoulders * 
A.......Lateral Raises
.........Bent Over Lats
B.......Dumbbell Press
.........Seated Calf
C.......Upright Row
.........Shrugs

*Exercise A:*  GOAL of 40.  Start out getting 30-32 (20 Minutes)
*Exercise B: * Weeks 1,2,5,6 (get 2-4 singles, then fail, then have 2-3 burn sets) Weeks 3,4 (4-5 sets 12-15 reps) (20 Minutes)
*Exercise C: * Goal of 50. Starting out getting 40-42 (20 Minutes)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell,  70x7,6,5,6,6 = 30
.........Seated Dumbbell, 30x10,8,7,6,7 = 38
B.......Dumbell Bench, 45x12,45x8,40x12,40x10
.........Dumbbell Curl, 25x12,25x9,20x12,20x10
C.......Decline Hammer, 140x8,6,5,6,6,6=37
.........Preacher EZ, 65x6,5,5,5,5,6 = 32

changed the plan, section B is going to be for 4 sets of 12 reps for the first 3 weeks. 

I didn't realize how hard and how much strength I lost in the 2 months, it was very frustrating but I know it'll come back quick.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

HI HONEY!!!  

I know how u feel about losing strength!! Since I couldn't workout due to surgery- starting back this past saturday was Real Hard..and last night I felt like such a weakling!  

It won't take long though to get back to where we were & Then some!! 

Take care cutie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

so u wanna be my online trainer?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> so u wanna be my online trainer?????



Anytime, I'll be around alot more again. When I move back up north the end of Sept. I'm gonna have a computer job again. 

But I'm serious. If ya want I will help ya out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

Worst part is how damn sore I am. 2 days later and I'm still hurting from the chest workout. 

Stacey your new journal looks cool. You like workout tapes don't ya?


----------



## kuso (Aug 13, 2003)

Dude.....nice to see you back man


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 13, 2003)

hey, long time no see. How the hell are ya these days?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Monday * 
*Chest and Bicep * 
A.......Incline Dumbbell:    38@70lbs
.........Seated Dumbbell:   48@30lbs 
B.......Dumbell Bench: 12x45,12x45,8x45,8x45,10x40
.........Dumbbell Curl:  12x25,11x25,8x25,7x25,10x20
C.......Decline Hammer:    53@140
.........Preacher EZ:          44@65


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Tuesday * 
*Legs * 
A.......Hacks:  47@590
.........SLDL:   34@225
B.......Leg Press:  12x540,12x540,12x540,12x540,12x540
.........Free Motion Calf: 12x400,12x400,12x400,12x400,12x400 (used this because there standing calf raise machine doesn't go over 325, and there isn't a place to add plates.   )
C.......Extensions:  44@180
.........Curls:           38@110

forgot how close to puking the EDT leg workout gets me. I missed that.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi ya honey!
Yes I love workout tapes, but I love working out with my free weights and going jogging much better!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, it sucks trying to keep up with this thing. But new job starting the 12th.  And it's a computer job again so will be able to hang out on the boards all day long most likely. .... ahhh the good old days. 

But finishing up my jobs and then getting the truck on the 8th to move back to San Jose. **crossing fingers** hopefully this will be the last move for a long time. 

Other than that, starting Swole V2 today, and on the 15th, gonna start up the EDT like it's meant to be. 

Well that and eating right, hell I got an awsome deal on the big tubs of isopure. So I'm stocked up as well as have tried the Nectar and it's totally awesome. Will make the eating so much easier. Also the new job It'll be easier to eat when I'm supposed to. 

I'm excited about this new job.


----------



## irontime (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey bro  Long time no hear.
So how well did the stomach do over the summer? You don't need a gym for that so no excuses.  Well, actually i didn't do too shit hot so I better leave some room for excuses 

It's good to see that you are getting back to the gym and trying to get into it again. Things get a bit shitty I know, I went for about 3 weeks this summer without hitting a gym and today was my first day in the last two weeks, things are just a little too hectic but should be slowing down. 

Lets try and start pushing each other this year, how's that sound?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2003)

sounds good to me, I'm starting back on monday. 

Started my new job here in San Jose yesterday and now it's time to hit the gym. 

Stomach sucks, was alright til about the last 2 months. But will get it back again. 

How was your summer, and you starting a new journal?


----------



## irontime (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya I'm thinking about starting a new journal today actually. My biggest problem right now is what to name it  But I think that my gym time is going to be going up a lot cause the girlfriend wants me to set up a routine for us cause she wants to start going to the gym too.

Well the summer was allright I guess. Kinda sucked not seeing the girlfriend that much, but the money was good. Other than that it was kinda boring. Did some mountain running, work, workout, and not much else. You?


----------

